# Is TREK poaching Bianchi's "Celeste" color?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Leopard Blue, "Blue is the New Yellow"


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Has looked more on the blue-ish side to me than Bianchi Celeste...either way I far prefer the poached color to actual Bianchi celeste, If I had to choose.


----------

